# Bunny boy looking for RP partner~! 18+ Gay~!



## Led The bunny (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello any and all~! I am a very lovable, affectionate and sexual bunny boy~! I love making friends and it's even better when those friends want me bent over and have my head between their legs~! 

I am gay just so there is no misunderstandings there! I am open to feral, and shemales as well. Just as long as you got a peen! :3 

My preferences for sexual content is pretty open but I don't do anything involving bad smells, scat, or gore. that is very important! 

If you are curious, hit me up, and I will give you my telegram and we can start getting acquainted!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

I do not possess Telegram, but this opportunity is just so inviting!


----------



## Led The bunny (Jun 11, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I do not possess Telegram, but this opportunity is just so inviting!



I also have discord, probably something I should have mentioned in my initial post but I derped.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

Hmm....I seem to not possess that either. I also doubt this Windows 10 laptop can endure the monumental storage requirement for that...


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm interested.


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hey led add me I'm Dark Ember Wolf


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 22, 2020)

Yo, I'm definitely interested, so I'll just leave my Discord here so you can add me:
C4theSlime#9434


----------



## jax98 (Nov 28, 2020)

Led The bunny said:


> Hello any and all~! I am a very lovable, affectionate and sexual bunny boy~! I love making friends and it's even better when those friends want me bent over and have my head between their legs~!
> 
> I am gay just so there is no misunderstandings there! I am open to feral, and shemales as well. Just as long as you got a peen! :3
> 
> ...


I am intrested in this for sure my discord is ZJMT7098#5028


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Dec 9, 2020)

Hey im certainly interested in this. Is discord ok?


----------

